# صلاة الى ام الرحمة والمحبة والرافة



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.ra3y.org/vb/t4488.html 




صلاة الى ام الرحمة والمحبة والرافة

ايتها الوالدة​يا ام الرحمة والمحبة والرافة​اني احبكِ الى ابعد الحدود
واقدم نفسي اليكِ
انقذيني عن طريق رحمتكِ ومحبتكِ وغفرانكِ
اريد ان اكون لكِ
اني احبكِ الى ابعد الحدود
وارغب ان تحرسيني
اني ارجوك يا ام الرحمة من اعماق قلبي
ان تعطيني رحمتك
 وساعديني عن طريقها على ان ادخل السماء
آمل عن طريق حبكِ اللامحدود ان تعطيني الغفران
حتى استطيع ان احب كل البشر
كما احببتِ انتِ يسوع المسيح
آمل من اجل ان تعطيني الغفران
ان اقبل رغبتك التي تختلف عن رغبتي
ان اقدم نفسي كليا لكِ، وارغب ان تتابعي كل خطوة من خطواتي
لانك مليئة بالغفران
وانا ارغب في ان لا انساك ابدا
وان فقدت الغفران صدفة
ارجو ان تعيديه الي. امين
 



​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

_*آميــــن
شكرا جدا*_
_* الرب يباركك*_
_* صلاه فى منتهى الروعه*_​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _*آميــــن*_
> 
> _*شكرا جدا*_
> _*الرب يباركك*_​
> ...



نورت موضوعي بردك الراائع
 تكون  دوما
في حفظ العذراء مريم


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

اميييييييين 
ميرسي كلدانية حببتي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## angil sky (9 أغسطس 2011)

امـــــــــيــــــــن
الرب يباركك حبيبتي
وصلوات العذرا والقديسين
تكون معاكي
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اميييييييين
> 
> 
> ميرسي كلدانية حببتي ربنا يباركك​





شكراااا لمرورك  الجميل
سلام ونعمة الرب معك ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2011)

angil sky قال:


> امـــــــــيــــــــن
> 
> الرب يباركك حبيبتي
> وصلوات العذرا والقديسين
> تكون معاكي​​



 امين
شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك 
شفاعة العذراء معك​


----------

